# Please educate me on ATV plowing!



## stevie fierce (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm on the fence about taking the plunge and selling my plow truck and strictly using an ATV for my home driveway!

I live in NH and we get a lot of snow (usually). I live at the top of a windy mountain and drifts are very common. My drive is maybe 150' long with one curve in it.

I have heard different things regarding ATV plowing, like I need to plow throughout the storm to keep from getting buried to where the quad won't handle the depth. I'm also concerned about stacking the snow...... Storm after storm I have a feeling the quad will run out of room to push the snow?

I have been spoiled in recent years as I owned a landscaping company and had the luxury of several different plow trucks at my disposal. I am out of the business and only need to worry about my own house now! It seems like most of the time my big MVP is doing more damage to my lawn and my asphalt than it is at pushing snow!

I'm thinking about picking up a lightly used 4x4 quad that could also be a pleasure in the summer months too.

Opinions??? Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have plowed with the ATV that I have now since 2001 when my dad had it and if you didn't push far enough back to start with you ran out of room in a hurry and deep snow (10"+) is a PITA because of the blade height. Stacking is not really an issue of you have a walk behind snow blower because you can push the snow into the bank and then blow it further back later. The other option is a UTV with a cab and either a BOSS V or straight blade on it and it's a good compromise between the truck and ATV size wise as well.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i plow mine with my rincon, i have woke up to 4' of snow, climbed out the window actually, 

my quad made it 5 feet out of the garage and was engulfed in snow, what i did was fire up the blower and made a couple 3 passes for the snow to fall somewhere effectively making it less snow to push gave it somewhere to fall,

then got on my quad and plowed like normal, i make huge sno banks with a ramp and then play on them with my sled,

after i am done i go down both sides of my drive with the blower to clean it up, it does take some time but i like being outdoors and atleast i am not shoveling.

good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

If you have the truck and the plow setup, why not think about switching to a straight blade and gravel pipe? Depending on the condition of your MVP, I bet it wouldn't be hard to find someone on here that would do a trade with you for the right terms.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Like others have already said, make sure you have enough stock pile area. Before I had a tractor with front end loader and snowblower all I used was an atv. Back then I figured at least 3 sq. ft. of stock pile area every sq. ft. of area that needed pushed. Now with the tractor I don't need as much stock pile area. 

Stacking depends on the snow. Here it is a dry climate so the snow is dry which makes it harder to ramp the snow. Wet snow will ramp better so you be the judge.

Now, what would I do in your situation? I would keep the pickup and buy an atv. The wife will forgive you, eventually.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i been plowing with a atv for years ,make sure you push it far back as possible the first time then you can start stacking it after that . or use snowblower to blow higher piles. i had plow trucks too and pasted them on to my son, now i use just 4 wheeler and blowers have more fun playing in snow with 4 wheelers


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used a atv with big tires on it and yes the further back you start the easier it is to stack but mine floats up enuf to push over the top of banks if you get that much snow cris cross the drive and push what it can handle to either side! mine will push out 10" with the blade angled but some times it walks sideways. on a drive that long if you have a few areas to stack it should handle what you can throw at it! on a supper storm plow it a few times. Team Green Arctic Cat


----------



## stevie fierce (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I still haven't made a decision yet and am just seeing what comes my way. I have my MVP on egay right now but don't have any bids yet. I'm trying to sell the truck too (07 GMC Sierra Durmax). Nice truck but obviously overkill for my non landscaper lifestyle now. 

I picked up a $2500 beater F150 (it too is actually pretty nice) and have been keeping my eyes peeled for a cheap smaller plow for it.

As for a quad, I still look everyday for the "right one". I love Reb's remark....... He's right, my wife would eventually get over it. Just like when I got my KXF 450 and all my other stupid toys! Too bad I couldn't plow with a dirt bike.


----------

